# Three more end grain cutting boards



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are three end grain cutting boards I just finished. The woods used are: African Mahogany, Afromosia, Black Walnut, European Beech, Jarrah, Purple Heart, Red Cumaru, White Oak, and Yellow Heart. I finished them with mineral oil.
I have been busy lately making shop boxes for, tools, shop jigs, etc.
I am also redoing two outside benches, (replacing rotten Oak with select Cypress). I bought enough wood to build two end tables with
A 12" ceramic tile insert in the top. I will post when they are all finished. Thanks for looking.


Ellery Becnel


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...! ! !

What technique did you use to flatten/level the surfaces...?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Elery... very nicely done!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Nick.
I used my V-drum sander to flatten the boards. I used to do them with a router sled.
It flattened really well, but left plenty of fuzz to clean-up. Too much sanding. Improvements that
I learned:
1. saw all boards ( as they lay flat on the bench) the same height. This will enable the
use of cauls. First glue up.
2.Use cauls, it will minimize cleanup after glue up.
3.V-drum sander flattens EVERYTHING! if there is any snipe from my planer, V-drum is the ticket.
4.Patience before glue up.
5.80 grit Klingspor sterrate coated hook and loop paper holds up the best. rough sand.
6.320 grit Klingspor for final sand (V-drum)
7.400 grit wet/dry using a palm sander, to glass it up. Stop when you are happy!
8. No gaps between each piece, it will show up!
I hope this helps.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you...

...and you probably made your own sander...yes?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Bill.
Also Nick, when clamping multiple boards, 12 or more at one time they want to swim around on you.
The simple 1X3 caul with clear packing tape wrapped around the edge will make it so that the glue
up is as straight as can be. I can remove them from the clamps and go strait to the planer (first
glue up). And after the final glue up using cauls, I can go strait to the V-drum sander. It cut about
3 hours off of the build time. Making multiple boards saves time also.
This is how I do it. I am sure others methods may vary some, but it works well for me.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes I did. I used the Stockroom Supply design. You can buy the kit. I am a machinist, so I really enjoyed making that one!
That thing is a life saver! I am in the process of making a 90 degree fence that can clamp to the top. Now I will be able to
sand a 90 degree perfectly on a piece from the table or band saw. I do not have a jointer, no more floor space!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Arcola60 said:


> Yes I did. I used the Stockroom Supply design. You can buy the kit. I am a machinist, so I really enjoyed making that one!
> That thing is a life saver! I am in the process of making a 90 degree fence that can clamp to the top. Now I will be able to
> sand a 90 degree perfectly on a piece from the table or band saw. I do not have a jointer, no more floor space!


Very nice, Ellery...many successful projects with it...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very good job Ellery! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I coached a buddy of mine thru the process of making a few cutting boards. Once he got the hang of it, there was no stopping him *L* Had a few boo-boo's along the way but he thoroughly enjoyed the process and all indications are that they were all extremely well received. Great projects to undertake. 

I'm sure that Ellery's pictures don't do the end grain 'look' justice...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I coached a buddy of mine thru the process of making a few cutting boards. Once he got the hang of it, there was no stopping him *L* Had a few boo-boo's along the way but he thoroughly enjoyed the process and all indications are that they were all extremely well received. Great projects to undertake.
> 
> I'm sure that Ellery's pictures don't do the end grain 'look' justice...


It's an addiction ,Bill, I went through withdrawals. LOL
Good job, Ellery, you will start doing creative patterns eventually, guaranteed.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Ellery; when you decided on the _ V-drum_ sander, how/why did you make the choice over a typical DIY drum sander?
I've looked at your V style in the past, but haven't pulled the trigger. I think I need to get serious about making a decision... ???

Typical alternate type...
KRT Woodworking - Shop Built Drum Sander


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Dan, I liked the fact that I could custom build it to my needs. It is not a thickness sander, it is a finishing sander. That also means less heat on the
end grain and any board. You can remove and install the paper without disassembling anything. you can put a course grit on one half, and a fine grit
the other half. Also by using the 4 1/2" wide rolls, when the grit starts to wear down you can cut it to fit a 1/4 sheet palm sander. This paper is very
durable and does not tear like most paper will. You can also use it on hand sanding blocks. There were just too many reasons to go this way for my 
needs. I have read that a drum sander will cause heat when sanding end grain. I do not know this personally, but it is sandwiched and run through.
I did not want to take a chance on splitting my boards. I also do not take the chance on running end grain in my planer. I am more safety minded,
and do not take chances. I know many may argue this point, and have done this successfully. That is their personal decision, not mine. It may not 
be the ultimate sander, but it works very well. I find myself using it more and more on every project. 
Stockroom Supply has a very good design. I made my own, upgraded the shaft size, used 3/4" MDF disks (more consistent density, balance purposes).
I also mounted the bearings outside of the plywood box. Just trying to protect the bearings from fine dust. Overall it was not difficult to build.
They recommended using a 1/2 HP motor not a 1/4 HP from Harbor Freight. They have the best price also. I made mine 24" drum length, instead of
18". The cost difference was pennies. There are many designs on the net. I used some from all to make mine. As you can tell, I really like mine.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Ellery; all those reasons duly noted!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Dan, I just realized another reason to go with the V-drum sander. I do not have a joiner. Shop space decides this. So I recently, today built a 90 degree fence
that I can clamp to the top of my sander. Plane both sides parallel, table saw edges, set up fence, coarse paper on one half, fine grit on the other half. Flatten planed
surfaces on sander, place that edge against the fence, course sand and remove saw/mill marks. Check for perpendicularity, repeat on the other side, measure width of
board, within .003, move fence to fine sand section, if you need to. I never really thought of doing this, but it works really well. It does not take any more time, and 
might be a little safer than using a joiner. I am not saying that a joiner is not needed, I will certainly get one when I build a REAL shop, but until then!!!!
Just presenting options for anyone who might be considering this method.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

you cutting board guys might find this link ...interesting... 

CBdesigner


can't say I"ve ever used it, but sure have been tempted..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like the way you casually dropped that goldmine into the conversation, Bill! What a find!! Thanks for that...


----------

